# Was being watched today......



## Poleman (Mar 27, 2015)

You never know from one day to the next what you'll see out in the woods working.....

This was watching me today.... didn't seem to concerned..


----------



## kz1000 (Mar 27, 2015)

Awesome shot and great companion.


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 27, 2015)

So there is a wooden fence where you do your cutting?


----------



## Poleman (Mar 27, 2015)

Do utility work along power lines. I was marking trees today. This was actually in city limits of Custer, S.D.


----------



## Poleman (Mar 27, 2015)

Had a Sheriffs Deputy come to the door two weeks ago and gave a heads up of a female lion with two cubs in the neighborhood......had found a deer carcus under a trampoline and visuals.....


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 27, 2015)

I don't think I'd like that!

Back in 1996 I was hunting the Murders Creek Unit in Central Oregon. The area is somewhat known for wild horses. It was dusk on Thanksgiving and I was thinking about the best way out of the woods and back to camp before dark. I was at the top of a long draw that I knew would dump me on a road about a 1/2 mile from camp so I decided to follow it down to the road. About 100 yards into it I came across one of these wild horses absolutely torn to shreds! What was left of it was still warm! I set the safety of my trusty Browning 7mm Rem Mag to OFF and made my way back to camp with my head on a swivel! Felt like I was being watched the whole way, creeped me the F#{< OUT !


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 28, 2015)

Was it shredded by a cat or bear?


----------



## wood4heat (Mar 28, 2015)

hanniedog said:


> Was it shredded by a cat or bear?


Don't know, I wasn't waiting around to find out!


----------



## Poleman (Apr 30, 2015)

Another wild life pic from my travels....Custer State Park this time..


----------



## Ronaldo (May 15, 2015)

Wow, not being at the top of the food chain is something I'm not accustomed to!
Weren't many cats yet when I lived out there in the Custer area(early and mid '90's), but I understand they are going strong now.
My wife has family just south of Custer a few miles and they keep us up to date on happenings. My brother-in-law talks about a lot more cat sitings and sees them when deer hunting etc.


----------



## tla100 (Jun 25, 2015)

Just don't get between Mama and her cubs.


----------

